# free karte lessons



## Big Don (Oct 26, 2010)

That people this dumb, think they can teach, scares me.


----------



## crushing (Oct 27, 2010)

Big Don said:


> That people this dumb, think they can teach, scares me.


 
The Craiglist post was flagged for removal.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 27, 2010)

The ad read:


> i have recently became a black belt, and am looking into opening my own studio.
> so im giving away 3 fre lesson give me a call so we can set up a day


----------

